# New Cynic EP in November 2011!!!!!



## gunshow86de (Sep 6, 2011)

What an amazing year for music. November 15th, new Cynic (not-remixes). 







http://www.metalsucks.net/2011/09/06/cynic-will-release-a-new-ep-in-november/



> Forefathers of Progressive Metal CYNIC have recorded a new EP entitled &#8220;Carbon-Based Anatomy&#8221;, to be released on November 11th in Europe (November 15th in North America). Contrary to last year&#8217;s &#8220;Re-Traced&#8221;, this new EP exclusively consists of brand new material.
> 
> Here are the tracklisting and cover artwork of &#8220;Carbon-Based Anatomy&#8221;:
> 
> ...


----------



## brutalwizard (Sep 6, 2011)

YYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!

that is all


----------



## Enselmis (Sep 6, 2011)

DAY = MADE.

I LOVE YOU.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 6, 2011)

This is good news.


----------



## anomynous (Sep 6, 2011)

Almost the original lineup too


----------



## rogrotten (Sep 6, 2011)

YUUUUUUUUSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 6, 2011)

What a year for music 2011 has been! This only adds to that. Very interested in this, as I'm not too keen on the production of older tracks but their recent material was cool.


----------



## DLG (Sep 6, 2011)

hoping that they continue along the Traced in Air prog metal path instead of turning into Aeon Spoke II.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 6, 2011)

ummm 

and might I add a YES!!!!! to Sean Malone being on bass again 

Nov is shaping up to be another great month with this and the new AAL (hopefully)


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 6, 2011)

Yes! I hope this isnt as stripped down as their recent stuff though.


----------



## Mysticlamp (Sep 6, 2011)

cannot wait


----------



## Pooluke41 (Sep 6, 2011)

Fuck yeah!


----------



## the fuhrer (Sep 6, 2011)

Damn, how did I miss this? Fuck yes.


----------



## Blasphemer (Sep 6, 2011)

Thank the prog gods!!!!


----------



## Spence (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## rippedflesh89 (Sep 6, 2011)

pretty amazing news... 2011 will be a great year if the new SoP albums comes out this year... if not, it will still have been a very good year


----------



## Double A (Sep 6, 2011)

SEAN MALONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## guitarister7321 (Sep 6, 2011)

So fucking excite.


----------



## Espaul (Sep 6, 2011)

Really looking forward to this!  

Also shame that the artist who made the covers died. I've spent hours looking at the booklet of traced in air!


----------



## Infamous Impact (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## BucketheadRules (Sep 6, 2011)

Shame about the artist, Focus has an amazingly beautiful cover (in fact, I want to see it made into a JEM/Universe swirl )

I hope there are screams on this one, as someone else said it'd be a shame for them to just mutate into another Aeon Spoke.


----------



## Demiurge (Sep 6, 2011)

> Paul Masvidal describes this new EP as &#8220;both a philosophical as well as a musical journey, one that begins in the Amazon jungle on the lips of a shamanic wisewoman (as portrayed by Amy Correia) and ends in outerspace&#8221;.



Ah, yes, bring it on!


----------



## Murdstone (Sep 6, 2011)

Sean Malone?
Fuck yes.
Sounds like a great concept album too. I'm stoked.


----------



## samu (Sep 6, 2011)

M. Bison "Yes Yes!" Widescreen HD reupload - YouTube


----------



## guitareben (Sep 6, 2011)

Yay  Personally i hope they continue with that traced in air kinda sound.  Absolutely love that album  Woop


----------



## AySay (Sep 6, 2011)

So excited for this! 

 at Elves beam out though...


----------



## Stealth7 (Sep 6, 2011)

WINNING!


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l (Sep 6, 2011)

Love that artwork


----------



## MetalMike04 (Sep 6, 2011)

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSS!!!


----------



## GalacticDeath (Sep 6, 2011)

This is very good news!


----------



## in-pursuit (Sep 6, 2011)

keeeeeeeeeeeeen as a bean.


----------



## ThePinealGland (Sep 7, 2011)

Fuck. Yes. I don't care if it's softer stuff like Re-Traced/Aeon Spoke. Everything Paul and Sean work on is beautiful.


----------



## ThePinealGland (Sep 7, 2011)

Also, Elves Beam Out sounds like it's going to be about DMT. =P


----------



## exordium (Sep 7, 2011)

FUCK YES. Thank you for posting!


----------



## PTP (Sep 7, 2011)

ThePinealGland said:


> Also, Elves Beam Out sounds like it's going to be about DMT. =P



Yeah if you read Paul's quote, he seems to imply that the album concept revolves around an ayahuasca trip.


----------



## The_Mop (Sep 7, 2011)

Awesome! Cant wait. Cynic's gotta be one of my faves.
Though I do hope malone brings the goods, traced in air bass was a little tame compared to focus


----------



## Defsan (Sep 7, 2011)

> Paul Masvidal describes this new EP as &#8220;both a philosophical as well as a musical journey, one that begins in the Amazon jungle on the lips of a shamanic wisewoman (as portrayed by Amy Correia) and ends in outerspace&#8221;.


You did it again, drugs! Great news!


----------



## Prydogga (Sep 7, 2011)

I don't even care whether this sounds like Focus or if it was basically Aeon Spoke. I love everything Cynic's ever done, and the next record will surely be amazing!


----------



## elrrek (Sep 7, 2011)

Good news is always welcome


----------



## Cynic (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks, guys. I appreciate it!


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 7, 2011)

Cynic said:


> Thanks, guys. I appreciate it!



I'm just glad you'll finally be coming out in November.


----------



## Arterial (Sep 7, 2011)

Hell, it's about time.


----------



## Behaving_badly (Sep 7, 2011)

It's coming out two days before my birthday, hell freaking yeah

Sean Malone on bass? Hell freakin yeah

a good day has just gotten significantly better


----------



## Shogun (Sep 8, 2011)

"Paul Masvidal describes this new EP as both a philosophical as well as a musical journey, one that begins in the Amazon jungle on the lips of a shamanic wisewoman (as portrayed by Amy Correia) and ends in outerspace."

Can't wait to toke up to this one


----------



## highlordmugfug (Sep 8, 2011)

RANDY LIKED THE OP, HE IS ALIVE!


Also, hell yes new cynic music.


----------



## Lasik124 (Sep 8, 2011)

Simply put. Sweet.


----------



## Neptical (Sep 8, 2011)

Equally as hapy to hear Sean Reinert as I am Paul. Paul has been one of my favorites since he worked with Chuck!


----------



## Dayn (Sep 8, 2011)

Strange things are happening. Now I bet there'll be a latin jazz album announced by Atheist.


----------



## ttiwguitar (Sep 8, 2011)

Shogun said:


> "Paul Masvidal describes this new EP as both a philosophical as well as a musical journey, one that begins in the Amazon jungle on the lips of a shamanic wisewoman (as portrayed by Amy Correia) and ends in outerspace."
> 
> Can't wait to toke up to this one



Haha yes!

Cannot wait for this. Such a great band... so glad they decided to come back, even better than before. Music needs them.


----------



## Static (Sep 8, 2011)

I seriously cannot wait for this to be out ,I'm worried as much as I'm excited because i really don't want them to turn this EP into an Aeon spoke release.

is it too much to ask for a Focus part 2? T_T


----------



## ArrowHead (Sep 8, 2011)

Static said:


> is it too much to ask for a Focus part 2? T_T




About as likely as a Traced in Air 2, or a Re-Traced 2. I expect a surprise, I'm simply hoping it's one I will enjoy. I don't think Paul and Sean have any intentions of repeating themselves.


----------



## Sollesnes (Sep 8, 2011)

I can't wait! Expectations are high!


----------



## BrainArt (Sep 10, 2011)

Such a freaking fantastic year for music.


----------



## ArrowHead (Sep 30, 2011)

The new EP is available for pre-order on the seasons of mist website. I just ordered the digipack CD, as well as a copy on transparent blue vinyl.

Just though people might like the heads up.


----------



## gunshow86de (Oct 1, 2011)

ArrowHead said:


> Just though people might like the heads up.



Indeed I did appreciate the heads up; CD ordered.


----------



## ArrowHead (Oct 1, 2011)

Just to be sure:

On the Seasons of Mist site and on the Cynic splashpage it refers to the new EP as an "MCD". Is this just reference that it is an EP, or is this really one of those mini-CD's that I haven't seen since the 90's?

I picked up the vinyl too. I ordered the trans-blue vinyl, but I wish there were pictures up on the site so people could see what it looks like. The vinyl is definitely going up on the wall in my little Cynic shrine.

I just hope the new album is free of yoga-core songs. I got my fill on re-traced.


----------



## Mwoit (Oct 1, 2011)

Wha-

Which one do I preorder?!


----------



## anomynous (Oct 1, 2011)

MCD= Music CD I assume


----------



## mithologian (Oct 8, 2011)

In case anyone's interested in a little review  Cynic  Carbon-Based Anatomy - Heavy Blog Is Heavy


----------



## Espaul (Oct 8, 2011)

We are interested thank you!


----------



## Into Obsidian (Oct 8, 2011)

mithologian said:


> In case anyone's interested in a little review  Cynic  Carbon-Based Anatomy - Heavy Blog Is Heavy


"nearly half of the EP consists of ambient folk/tribal music"


----------



## mithologian (Oct 8, 2011)

Into Obsidian said:


> "nearly half of the EP consists of ambient folk/tribal music"



I don't see much wrong with that considering that (according to this review) some tracks are just there purely for transitional purposes. I haven't listened to it but im gonna take a guess that it helps build an ambient for the jungle imagery, which is part of the concept of the EP. I wish it was longer though. I feel that 22-mins isn't enough to travel from a jungle all the way to space.


----------



## Into Obsidian (Oct 8, 2011)

mithologian said:


> I don't see much wrong with that considering that (according to this review) some tracks are just there purely for transitional purposes. I haven't listened to it but im gonna take a guess that it helps build an ambient for the jungle imagery, which is part of the concept of the EP. I wish it was longer though. I feel that 22-mins isn't enough to travel from a jungle all the way to space.


No Im just curious on how THIS will sound, very different from the last. I still support Cynic 100%


----------



## mithologian (Oct 8, 2011)

Into Obsidian said:


> No Im just curious on how THIS will sound, very different from the last. I still support Cynic 100%



Same. I hope in the upcoming tour they play the EP in its entirety. Id like to hear it live. If a south FL stop is announced, ill make sure to bring a loincloth to accompany the jungle feel.


----------



## bhakan (Oct 8, 2011)

It's probably just set up like a Tool album, where in between almost every full song is a 1-2 minute ambient soundscape like track that transitions the songs, like parabol into parabola.


----------



## mithologian (Oct 8, 2011)

bhakan said:


> It's probably just set up like a Tool album, where in between almost every full song is a 1-2 minute ambient soundscape like track that transitions the songs, like parabol into parabola.



If only it was as long. Way to tease us Paul.


----------



## NaYoN (Oct 8, 2011)

Having talked to Jimmy (the guy who wrote that article for HBIH), he said it was a bit disappointing with very few actual songs and mostly spoken word and/or tribal ambient sounds.


----------



## mithologian (Oct 9, 2011)

NaYoN said:


> Having talked to Jimmy (the guy who wrote that article for HBIH), he said it was a bit disappointing with very few actual songs and mostly spoken word and/or tribal ambient sounds.



It still is 22 minutes of cynic material. Granted, I did wanted those 22 minutes to be epic full songs, im glad im going to listen to the EP knowing (in a sense) what to expect. If I where to take a listen without any previous knowledge about the structure of the record, Id be very disappointed as well. Goes to show how the mind can make you perceive things depending on what state of thought you take em in. 

Psychological rant/


----------



## DLG (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Stealth7 (Oct 10, 2011)

Sounds promising! IMO Cynic never disappoint so I'm looking forward to this! 

I wonder if there will be growls on this EP though..


----------



## DLG (Oct 10, 2011)

unless they have found a better growler, it's probably best to keep them off the album.


----------



## Prydogga (Oct 10, 2011)

DLG said:


> unless they have found a better growler, it's probably best to keep them off the album.



I think with a few weeks/months practice, anyone could be better than what was on Focus, including whoever it was (Tymon?) 

It made me think the other day, if the vocal production and performance was really solid, as well as a modern metal mix overall, Focus would easily be my favourite album. One of few albums I know where production actually interferes with the musical genius in a negative way to such a degree.

This new EP sounds good, and so far, reviews seem glowing!


----------



## Ralyks (Oct 10, 2011)

Definitely like the preview clip. I'm just really hoping a 22 minute EP is just to tie us over for a full length next year.


----------



## brutalwizard (Oct 10, 2011)

lovin the preview!!


----------



## technomancer (Oct 10, 2011)

brutalwizard said:


> lovin the preview!!



Preview sounds awesome


----------



## S-O (Oct 10, 2011)

fucking stoked.


----------



## Static (Oct 10, 2011)

damn.the preview is amazing,


----------



## brynotherhino (Oct 10, 2011)

I am way excite.


----------



## Murdstone (Oct 10, 2011)

That preview almost sounded Mars Volta-ish. 
I loved it. I personally can't wait for the ethnic interludes.


----------



## Opion (Oct 10, 2011)

Fuckin' finally! Been waiting on this for ages..


----------



## Into Obsidian (Oct 10, 2011)

The preview sounded promising, even more abstract then Traced in Air. Although I do see this being a little difficult to sink in (according to the review) Cynic are continuing to evolve.

Paul Masvidal FTW


----------



## DLG (Oct 10, 2011)

what reviews are you guys reading?


----------



## Espaul (Oct 10, 2011)

DLG said:


> what reviews are you guys reading?



Probably this:

Cynic &#8211; Carbon-Based Anatomy - Heavy Blog Is Heavy


----------



## PTP (Oct 11, 2011)

Max, an awesome guitar player I know, from my favorite local band, Exist, is the new guitarist. I am beyond stoked for him.


----------



## DLG (Oct 11, 2011)

the review doesn't give me too much hope that the next album won't be an Aeon Spoke album


----------



## Murdstone (Oct 11, 2011)

PTP said:


> Max, an awesome guitar player I know, from my favorite local band, Exist, is the new guitarist. I am beyond stoked for him.



No way, that's awesome. Exist is amazing. I wish they had more material out.


----------



## Opion (Oct 11, 2011)

Wha??? Exist are the shit! This sounds like it could be nothing but a good thing.


----------



## in-pursuit (Oct 11, 2011)

what happened to Tymon? someone link me up with some "Exist", you will be rewarded handsomely.


----------



## DLG (Oct 11, 2011)

both tymon and the bald bassist dude (name excapes me) left. living in california wasn't really working out for them, as I understood it, financially, personally, etc, and decided to leave. 

is the bassist from Exist as well?


----------



## Mwoit (Oct 11, 2011)

DLG said:


> both tymon and the bald bassist dude (name excapes me) left. living in california wasn't really working out for them, as I understood it, financially, personally, etc, and decided to leave.
> 
> is the bassist from Exist as well?



Bassist is Robin Zielhorst.


----------



## DLG (Oct 11, 2011)

yes, Robin. 

who's the new guy Brandon Giffin?

edit: just googled it, The Faceless' old bassist


----------



## Murdstone (Oct 11, 2011)

in-pursuit said:


> what happened to Tymon? someone link me up with some "Exist", you will be rewarded handsomely.


Exist - In Mirrors EP - Official Exist Website
Free download of their EP. I believe it's all they have out.


----------



## DLG (Oct 11, 2011)

one new cynic song available for download

Cynic, Carbon-Based Anatomy album, Progressive Rock (news, biography, releases, downloads, line-up, tour dates) | Season of Mist, Metal Label


----------



## Murdstone (Oct 11, 2011)

DLG said:


> one new cynic song available for download
> 
> Cynic, Carbon-Based Anatomy album, Progressive Rock (news, biography, releases, downloads, line-up, tour dates) | Season of Mist, Metal Label



Not like there was any doubt in my mind, but Sean Malone's still got it.


----------



## DLG (Oct 11, 2011)

that's what I came in to say

Sean Malone >>>>>

The worst part of the song is that Paul seems to be under the impression that he's a good singer. 

bring back the heavy effects on the voice, turn them down in the mix, and the song is way better.

the end of the guitar solo was pretty wack too. (by cynic standards)


----------



## Murdstone (Oct 11, 2011)

Yeah I think Sean was probably the best part about that track 
I don't mind Paul's clean vocals every now and then, but don't just completely nix the effects. They were fun.


----------



## ArrowHead (Oct 11, 2011)

DLG said:


> both tymon and the bald bassist dude (name excapes me) left. living in california wasn't really working out for them, as I understood it, financially, personally, etc, and decided to leave.




I got the impression they didn't leave willingly, moreso they were forced out due to creative differences. (heavy vs. Aeon Spokey)

This sounds great, and hopefully soon Exivious will release the new HEAVY Cynic style material they do so well also! Then we get two great bands to enjoy. 

I think the fans just win/win in the whole situation.

This new song sounds awesome. My preorder is worth it, if even just for this new tune.


----------



## DLG (Oct 11, 2011)

looks like this is a reworked aeon spoke demo song called homosapien

at least the vocals aren't as bad on this one


----------



## Cadavuh (Oct 11, 2011)

New Cynic EP? Meh.






/awaits neg rep


----------



## Into Obsidian (Oct 11, 2011)

A prefer a screaming Paul Masvidal but Cynic is Cynic


----------



## ArrowHead (Oct 11, 2011)

Into Obsidian said:


> A prefer a screaming Paul Masvidal but Cynic is Cynic




Outside the early demos, has Paul ever done any screaming? Growls on TIA were Tymon, and wasn't Focus the older guitarist or sample/key player they used live?

I could be wrong, but the whole not screaming thing is nothing new for Paul. 

I was afraid about the lack of the vocoder effect, but I notice he's done like Wheels Within Wheels that he has at least covered the vocoder harmonies with real vocal harmonies and still maintained that cool dissonant vocal harmony effect.

I just wish there was a little more edge to it. Where's all the cool guitar riffs I should be dying to sink my fingers/ears into?


----------



## Murdstone (Oct 11, 2011)

ArrowHead said:


> I just wish there was a little more edge to it. Where's all the cool guitar riffs I should be dying to sink my fingers/ears into?



Hopefully Tymon stole all the creative juices for new Exivious.


----------



## Espaul (Oct 11, 2011)

ArrowHead said:


> ... and wasn't Focus the older guitarist or sample/key player they used live?



It was not Paul on Focus, so you are right


----------



## Into Obsidian (Oct 11, 2011)

ArrowHead said:


> Outside the early demos, has Paul ever done any screaming? Growls on TIA were Tymon, and wasn't Focus the older guitarist or sample/key player they used live?
> 
> I could be wrong, but the whole not screaming thing is nothing new for Paul.
> 
> ...


Yes their demos and early FOCUS Material had Masvidal on Vocals(Which I am a fan of) I do remember him damaging his vocal cord in FOCUS era and handed over the duties.





This 91 Demo features "Uroboric Forms" and "The Eagle Nature" with Paul on Vocal Duty.


----------



## Ntbillie (Oct 11, 2011)

Here is the new single from the album guys!

http://www.season-of-mist.com/common/downloads/cynic/Cynic-Carbon-Based-Anatomy.mp3


----------



## mithologian (Oct 11, 2011)

Seems like Opeth and Cynic decided to chill out this year as far as composition goes.


----------



## brutalwizard (Oct 11, 2011)

new song is awesome, i can not wait for the new album


----------



## Enselmis (Oct 11, 2011)

This is pretty much guaranteed to be my number 1 release of 2011.


----------



## in-pursuit (Oct 11, 2011)

not too sure how I feel about that track. but I'll reserve judgement until I've heard the EP in its entirety. I'm getting a bit of TMV vibe with some of the vocals as someone else mentioned previously.


----------



## Stealth7 (Oct 11, 2011)

Diggin' the new track!


----------



## exordium (Oct 12, 2011)

Sounds so good! Feel dumb saying it, but I wish they were putting out a full length!


----------



## Espaul (Oct 12, 2011)

exordium said:


> Sounds so good! Feel dumb saying it, but I wish they were putting out a full length!



Why feel dumb, we are all thinking it  But I'm happy getting something at all!


----------



## Into Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

BUMP

Check out this review of "Carbon" over at Metal Sucks.com, Just fuels my Cynic GAS

REVIEW: CARBON-BASED ANATOMY REPRESENTS THE NEXT STAGE OF CYNICS EVOLUTION | MetalSucks


----------



## codync (Oct 19, 2011)

This EP makes me SO excited for the next full length. I think that's probably what Paul and Sean were going for.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Oct 19, 2011)

Loving it! vocal harmonies are cool


----------



## MikeyLHolm (Oct 20, 2011)

Waiting it a lot, too bad they aint coming here this tour.


----------



## piggins411 (Oct 20, 2011)

Dude if the other songs are like that then I am more than ready for this EP.


----------



## AlexTechNicol (Oct 20, 2011)

tooooo down for this album


----------



## codync (Oct 20, 2011)

piggins411 said:


> Dude if the other songs are like that then I am more than ready for this EP.



Get stoked, the other two songs are even better.


----------



## jsl2h90 (Oct 21, 2011)

Into Obsidian said:


> Yes their demos and early FOCUS Material had Masvidal on Vocals(Which I am a fan of) I do remember him damaging his vocal cord in FOCUS era and handed over the duties.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Props for your avatar and being a fellow Ohioan. 
I love Tony on Focus but Paul's vocals ruled on that demo. I listen to a ton of old school death and I can honestly say he's earned a top 10 spot as one of my favorite death metal vocalists even though he only sang on a few demos. It's even more awesome that his disability gave birth to the amazing alien vocoder vocals. 


Murdstone said:


> Hopefully Tymon stole all the creative juices for new Exivious.


Hell yes. I almost feel like I'm asking too much of 2011: we've got new Animals as Leaders, Cynic, and supposedly new The Faceless. I've ruined enough pairs of pants already.


----------



## guitareben (Oct 21, 2011)

The new song is... amazing :O !!!!!! Paul's voice is absolutely amazing :O And those vocal harmonies... amazing  Really love it


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Oct 21, 2011)

PTP said:


> Max, an awesome guitar player I know, from my favorite local band, Exist, is the new guitarist. I am beyond stoked for him.



WHAT!?!?!?!

Holy shit. I now know a member of Cynic.


----------



## Tymon (Oct 21, 2011)

ArrowHead said:


> I got the impression they didn't leave willingly, moreso they were forced out due to creative differences. (heavy vs. Aeon Spokey)



No, we left. Just to clear this up. This new song partially shows you why. It's really not our cup of tea and the new Exivious will show you why


----------



## technomancer (Oct 21, 2011)

Tymon said:


> No, we left. Just to clear this up. This new song partially shows you why. It's really not our cup of tea and the new Exivious will show you why



When is that coming out exactly? Do want


----------



## Into Obsidian (Oct 21, 2011)

Tymon said:


> No, we left. Just to clear this up. This new song partially shows you why. It's really not our cup of tea and the new Exivious will show you why


Explain yourself, Sir.

EDIT. I remember you, I will certainly check out the new Exivious


----------



## piggins411 (Oct 22, 2011)

codync said:


> Get stoked, the other two songs are even better.


----------



## JC7 (Oct 22, 2011)

Can't wait... I wish I didn't learn about it in the first place


----------



## DLG (Oct 27, 2011)

someone posted up another track. she's a beaut!


----------



## Murdstone (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm not really that huge into this one. Again, Sean is the best part. I'll reserve all judgement until the final product however.


----------



## pylyo (Oct 27, 2011)

Next month they have a gig in my city, together with Chimp Spanner. Can't wait, killer combo.


----------



## Into Obsidian (Oct 27, 2011)

Nice track, IMO I like how its just Pauls singing, and not an ensemble of other voices.


----------



## ArrowHead (Oct 27, 2011)

Into Obsidian said:


> Nice track, IMO I like how its just Pauls singing, and not an ensemble of other voices.




I'm going to wait to listen til my copies arrive. I don't want to let the wind out of my sails before I even get it.


----------



## m3ta1head (Nov 1, 2011)

The EP is absolutely incredible, a complete journey from beginning to end. The soundscapes are deep and involving, and the inclusion of worldly instruments like the tabla and sitar really adds to the immersion. The mix is also amazing...just a treat to listen to.

I am loving the direction that Paul is taking the band in....this is my #1 release of 2011 for sure (Heritage is a close 2nd)


----------



## DLG (Nov 1, 2011)

this is my disappointment of the year right after heritage


----------



## m3ta1head (Nov 1, 2011)

DLG said:


> this is my disappointment of the year right after heritage



A lot of people seem to hold this opinion....maybe I'm just mellowing out


----------



## ArrowHead (Nov 1, 2011)

m3ta1head said:


> A lot of people seem to hold this opinion....maybe I'm just mellowing out




I haven't heard it yet, except the posted CBA track. However, I think they mellowed out on TIA, and that was an _*excellent*_ album. In fact, I'm sure it will be a timeless favorite for many here.

However, people were clamoring for a Cynic reunion for a long time while Aeon was making some pretty mellow music - mostly because it was the aggressive and heavy elements that they missed. And on TIA, to a degree, we got that! But then there was a lot of people upset that the Re-Traced EP lacked this heavy element entirely. So I would hate to see a second EP that is lacking that aggression. I think that is why many people are showing disappointment. 

I like peanut butter cups. You can make one with extra chocolate, or a little extra peanut butter, and I'll still be happy. But don't hand me a chocolate bar, or a spoonful of Peter Pan, and tell me it's a Reese's Peanut Butter Cup. Both elements are crucial.

Cynic should be more than a platform to showcase Pau'ls songs. I want busy drums, tricky licks, and solos that twist my brain. Otherwise, it's just a heavy Aeon Spoke album to me. It's his genius ability to showcase his songs with such technicality that make TIA and Focus two of my favorite albums.


----------



## DLG (Nov 1, 2011)

ArrowHead said:


> I haven't heard it yet, except the posted CBA track. However, I think they mellowed out on TIA, and that was an _*excellent*_ album. In fact, I'm sure it will be a timeless favorite for many here.
> 
> However, people were clamoring for a Cynic reunion for a long time while Aeon was making some pretty mellow music - mostly because it was the aggressive and heavy elements that they missed. And on TIA, to a degree, we got that! But then there was a lot of people upset that the Re-Traced EP lacked this heavy element entirely. So I would hate to see a second EP that is lacking that aggression. I think that is why many people are showing disappointment.
> 
> ...



you pretty much nailed it here. 

the EP sounds like heavier aeon spoke songs.

I named Traced in Air my favorite album that came out in the first ten years of the 2000s, so I'm not one of those Focus purists either, this just doesn't do what Cynic should do compositionally. 

And that's what really bother me about Paul. People wanted to hear Cynic again, that's why the reunion went so well. 

It seems like now after getting success, he wants to force this lackluster pop music down our throats, thinking that Aeon Spoke never took off because not enough people heard it. That band never took off because it wasn't good Paul, because you are not good at making and singing ambient pop rock. 

Sure these songs are alright, the playing is cool, everything sounds ok, but there is hardly anything hear that sounds like Cynic compositionally. 

If he really wants to remake old Aeon Spoke songs then he should just break up Cynic again so we don't get out hopes up that we are getting another cynic album when we are not.


----------



## ArrowHead (Nov 1, 2011)

DLG said:


> . That band never took off because it wasn't good Paul, because you are not good at making and singing ambient pop rock.




I agree with everything you say, but not this. The truth is, he's VERY good at writing ambient rock. He's a great songwriter, for sure. But AMBIENT ROCK is not having a gigantic resurgence in popularity right now - technical/progressive metal is! So when people started yelling for a Cynic reunion, that's what they were hoping for. (and what TIA delivered)

And when there's a big 90's alt-rock resurgence down the line, maybe people will suddenly be screaming for a new Aeon record?

That's the thing - Paul has proven that he can use any song for either project - look at something like Integral Birth. It's how he chooses to flush them out and arrange them that determines if it's Cynic material or Aeon.

The trick, now, is to wrap it all together. We don't want 3 ambient songs interspersed with 3 metal-y songs. We want it all rolled up into EVERY song - that's what makes Cynic amazing.


----------



## zakattak192 (Nov 1, 2011)

Seeing them on Thursday.  SOOOOO pumped.


----------



## DLG (Nov 1, 2011)

ArrowHead said:


> I agree with everything you say, but not this. The truth is, he's VERY good at writing ambient rock.



I don't know man, I agree that making a good song out of those old ones is possible, like with Integral Birth, but generally, I found that AS stuff very hard to listen to. I thought the singing was atrocious and that the songs were boring as sin.


----------



## ArrowHead (Nov 1, 2011)

I think I figured out a concise way to explain it:

The music of cynic has the ability to lead a listener from ANGER to a feeling of ENLIGHTENMENT. It's a transcendent experience.

Some of the newer material feels like it is skipping the anger, and going right to the enlightened and spiritual. And because of that, it goes right over many fan's heads.


----------



## Into Obsidian (Nov 1, 2011)

I feel like asking Paul to play something off the '90 demo


----------



## Murdstone (Nov 1, 2011)

The intro track is very relaxing. I like the feel of the EP, it's definitely going to grow on me after a couple listens.


----------



## NaYoN (Nov 1, 2011)

I've found the EP to be a bit tedious to listen to. If you don't 'sync' with the vibe that Paul is going for, it's really boring and lackluster.

It's not terrible, it's just that this isn't what we have been expecting of the name Cynic. Paul should take this stuff to Aeon Spoke.


----------



## liamh (Nov 1, 2011)

DLG said:


> someone posted up another track. she's a beaut!



This is just _too _good


----------



## Randy (Nov 1, 2011)

Dat bass


----------



## Into Obsidian (Nov 1, 2011)

Murdstone said:


> The intro track is very relaxing. I like the feel of the EP, it's definitely going to grow on me after a couple listens.


Indeed, I love the first track, absolute tranquility


----------



## IAMLORDVADER (Nov 1, 2011)

I think it amazing, fast becoming some of my favorite songs.
I understand what everyone is saying about it being to mellow but mabye this is just for the demo and thier going back to the more agressive elements on the next album (whenever that comes).
does anyone know if the concept is linked to TIA? because the outline of the cover on that has almost identical art to the carbon ep, i know its the same artist but it would be cool if it was linked. i know there is lyrical similarities in both


----------



## gunshow86de (Nov 1, 2011)

The cover art is just the style of Robert Venosa, I don't think the albums are related (though Paul could probably write a few thousand words on how all music is connect ). Sadly, Mr. Venosa actually passed away this year, I think the Carbon cover is his last "public" piece of art. 

Robert Venosa Online


----------



## Enselmis (Nov 1, 2011)

"And I don't feel scared, I declare I have everything I need. It's just me being hard on me. Box up my bones, I'm coming home!"

Stuck in my head... It will never ever leave... AHHHHHHHHH


----------



## m3ta1head (Nov 1, 2011)

Enselmis said:


> "And I don't feel scared, I declare I have everything I need. It's just me being hard on me. Box up my bones, I'm coming home!"
> 
> Stuck in my head... It will never ever leave... AHHHHHHHHH



Yeah, same here. Every time I listen through this EP, it gets even better. I fucking love this band.


----------



## Murdstone (Nov 2, 2011)

I completely take back my initial uneasiness about Box Up My Bones. I love this EP. The ambient parts make it. 
Also 

_"Let go of your mind - let yourself... die"_

And the bass/guitar solo after is purely amazing.


----------



## Into Obsidian (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 3, 2011)

Is the EP as stripped as TIA was compared to Focus?


I loved TIA but it was definitely weaker than Focus, it was missing that kind of creepy super layered feel they had going in Focus.


----------



## Into Obsidian (Nov 3, 2011)

^IMO the music is dense like TIA, not in the root of RE-Traced


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 3, 2011)

Into Obsidian said:


> ^IMO the music is dense like TIA, not in the root of RE-Traced



I didn't really find TIA to be that dense though, it was a good album but I was kind of hoping for something between Focus and TIA.


----------



## Tymon (Nov 3, 2011)

DLG said:


> you pretty much nailed it here.
> 
> the EP sounds like heavier aeon spoke songs.
> 
> ...



I agree with a lot of what you're saying here. Don't get me wrong, I love Paul and the time I had with Cynic, but I'm not on the same page musically or business wise.

As an old fan of the band I know what Cynic's fans want to hear, I know what qualities they appreciate and look for in their music. Just like I did when I used to love the band. And I tried to push and pull Paul's ideas around so they got more interesting and exciting for Cynic fans to hear. It was quite the challenge but I do think some songs we were working on before Robin and I left turned out pretty cool. Too bad no one will ever hear those.

I do believe a band has to evolve and be musically honest. But in Cynic's case it's a little different. They didn't really work to get to the place they are, they made an (incredible) album with Focus which turned into a cult classic after they split up. So everything they are, they owe to their fans.
And I believe what they're doing now, i.e. "forcing this lackluster pop music down our throats", is disrespectful to the people who got them there.

It's understandable, Aeon Spoke was put down by the label that signed them. They didn't really have a choice but to move on. So when you have the choice to begin from scratch or continue under a band name that became a legend... well, it's obviously tempting to go for the last option!

I do applaud Paul and Sean for being musically honest with this release, I rather hear them make music they love making than faking another Focus like album. And in the end, it is their band so they should do whatever they feel they have to do. But they can do that without me or Robin.

Funny anecdote is that we discussed on rehashing the old Aeon Spoke song that became Carbon Based Anatomy. Robin and I didn't like the song so we didn't do it. Curious to see it's the main track of the new EP now.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks for your insight Tymon, great of you to let us know what exactly happen.


----------



## ArrowHead (Nov 3, 2011)

[wish]What are the odd that as Cynic drops the robot vocals, Exivious might start to use them again? [/wish]


----------



## anomynous (Nov 3, 2011)

We want Cynic, not Aeon Spoke.




From,


The fans


----------



## IAMLORDVADER (Nov 4, 2011)

cool in-sight tymon


----------



## Ralyks (Nov 4, 2011)

Well... already pre-ordered it.

The thing is, I really like Aeon Spoke. The s/t album had some gorgeous songs. But yeah... Cynic and Aeon Spoke should be two different entities. Or if they're going to be mixed, at least make it known that we are listening to Cynic, not heavier Aeon Spoke, as mentioned earlier.


----------



## guitareben (Nov 5, 2011)

Tymon said:


> I do applaud Paul and Sean for being musically honest with this release, I rather hear them make music they love making than faking another Focus like album. And in the end, it is their band so they should do whatever they feel they have to do.



My outlook on it ^^ 

I think it's best when musicians make the music THEY want to hear, rather than what the fans want to hear (Personally i find it usually yields better results), and I have much respect for that attitude ^^ 

And also, i've only heard Carbon Based Anatomy, and I absolutely love it!  So i hope i'll like the rest of the album


----------



## ilyti (Nov 5, 2011)

Not a fan of the recent direction as a whole, but then again, not a fan of Focus either. Traced in Air is where it's at for me, and as far as the Cynic sound goes, a perfect album. You can't improve on perfection, and I'm not going to expect them to do so.

However, I do not own the band just because I purchased an album and a ticket to a show. Neither do you no matter how many years you've listened to them. It's a Cynic album (or excuse me, EP) if it says Cynic on the cover.


----------



## S-O (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm on both sides of the fence. I REALLY love Traced in Air, and Focus fucking blew my mind. Retraced was really cool, and this new EP will be great musically, but it probably won't be the progressive death metal with the fusion elements we have come to expect.


----------



## ArrowHead (Nov 5, 2011)

ilyti said:


> However, I do not own the band just because I purchased an album and a ticket to a show.



Music fans have opinions. Ownership not required. When people love a band for having a unique sound, it is NOT unreasonable to be upset when that signature sound changes. See: Metallica.


----------



## ArrowHead (Nov 11, 2011)

For those who haven't magically got a copy yet, the entire album is streaming here:
Cynic: Carbon-Based Anatomy EP | Tracks | Pitchfork

Can't wait for my preorder to arrive.


----------



## PTP (Nov 11, 2011)

Here's my cover of Elves Beam Out


----------



## poopyalligator (Nov 12, 2011)

I honestly really wanted to like the new EP, but no dice. I didn't dislike it, but I don't think I will be purchasing it. With that being said, I can see how much Tymon made the band a lot more interesting to listen to. I now can't wait to hear what the new exivious stuff sounds like.


----------



## fusion1 (Nov 12, 2011)

nah they already did that with Samba Briza on Elements. My take is they have 8 or 9 more planets to go to finish this solar system since they started with Jupiter.



Dayn said:


> Strange things are happening. Now I bet there'll be a latin jazz album announced by Atheist.


----------



## Enselmis (Nov 12, 2011)

I really like Aeon Spoke... 

Am I the only one here who isn't actually a fan of Focus? Traced In Air is probably one of my favorite albums of all time and this new EP is most excellent. It's very interesting to see Tymon's perspective though. I respect what he's saying and I can see where he's coming from. I'm actually happy he made the decision he did. This way we get incredible music from both Cynic and Exivious!


----------



## baptizedinblood (Nov 13, 2011)

Am I the only one here who loves every Cynic and Aeon Spoke release? The fact that they manage to create such a diverse set of albums is actually pretty amazing. 

Let Cynic progress how they want to progress. Sure, it may seem heavily influenced by Aeon Spoke but there's nothing wrong with that. If that's what Paul and Robert want to write, then so be it. Yeah, TIA and Focus were both amazing, but you can't expect a band to write the same album twice. 

With that being said, the few 'true' tracks on Carbon Based Anatomy feel like Traced In Air and Aeon Spoke had a superchild and dropped the vocoder. It's really mellow, yet trippy at times. Despite the rather short length of the new EP, I still think it's a solid release and look forward to hearing more content like it. 

And Tymon, I can't wait to hear the next Exivious album. It's a shame that Cynic had split up in that way, but everything happens for a reason. Looking forward to hearing more Exivious


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Nov 13, 2011)

the way i see it, i'd rather my favorite band be honest than rehash. 
we can keep saying "yeah make music for the fans" but the best music IMO was made without giving two shits about what i wanted to listen to.

lets be totally honest, in metal there is a genre that keeps pumping out the same-old shit endlessly. i'll give you a hint, every time someone makes a local music scene thread, we bitch about this genre (which i am quite guilty of). all the crap is made purely with the intention of crowd reaction (written for the fans) not art (written for themselves). 

no disrespect to Tymon as my father and i are massive fans of your work, but i prefer Cynic to constantly evolve.


----------



## DLG (Nov 13, 2011)

focus to traced in air is an evolution of the cynic sound. 

going back to aeon spoke songs instead of continuing to evolve that cynic sound for the ep is devolution.


----------



## Double A (Nov 13, 2011)

Like as been said before, there is a really good reason Aeon Spoke is not around anymore. 

Since Sean Malone played bass on this EP I really, really, really, really wanted to love it, but it is boring, just like Aeon Spoke.


----------



## ArrowHead (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow.

My synopsis of the album so far:

Cynic: Carbon-Based Anatomy EP | Tracks | Pitchfork

Observe that link. Note the # of plays for each song. Note how they just keep losing fans as each track progresses. 3000 plays, 2500 plays, 1700 plays, 1300 plays, 1100 plays. So if the attempt was a body of music to be listened to as a whole, they've missed their mark with many people. Only a third of the people that started that EP finished it.

It's a nice EP. Much better than Re-Traced. But still - while musically boundaries are expanding the instrumental boundaries have constricted. The drumming and guitar playing are not what I expected from a Cynic album. The songs are great, however. 

Sadly, there is no trace of aggression on this album. Not only are the harsh vocals gone, but the muted chord progression backing the chorus of Elves Beam Out is perhaps the heaviest thing on this record.


----------



## fps (Nov 13, 2011)

ArrowHead said:


> Wow.
> 
> My synopsis of the album so far:
> 
> ...



People on the internet are utterly fickle, very rare they're going to listen to a whole album online, plus they may want to sample then buy later and not spoil it by listening to every track. Or even not know who the band are and just want to listen to a track.


----------



## ArrowHead (Nov 13, 2011)

I don't know about other people. I know some are likely similar to me - waiting for pre-orders to arrive. I've streamed the album beginning to end about 30 times or so in the last 2 days. So of those 1000 people that even listened to the last track, 30-40 of them were myself, streaming it in it's entirety.

It's a great EP, too, but it goes by QUICK. And like I said, it's lacking the aggressive element and musical technicality many fans might have been hoping for. 

Although the people saying it sounds like Aeon Spoke are overstating the matter. It's most definitely somewhere in-between. Call it flushed out Aeon Spoke songs, or call it mellowed out Cynic songs. It's straddling that middle line. It's nice, in it's own way. They've just dropped the whole "metal" aspect of Cynic completely with these last two EPs.

Whether it's complex death metal music, or even simple aggression like Ani Difranco ranting about her tampon with an acoustic guitar, I like it when the music has a driving aggressive element. It doesn't necessarily have to be "metal". That is not evident on this EP. It does not seem to be an important part of their sound anymore.


----------



## fps (Nov 13, 2011)

ArrowHead said:


> I don't know about other people. I know some are likely similar to me - waiting for pre-orders to arrive. I've streamed the album beginning to end about 30 times or so in the last 2 days. So of those 1000 people that even listened to the last track, 30-40 of them were myself, streaming it in it's entirety.
> 
> It's a great EP, too, but it goes by QUICK. And like I said, it's lacking the aggressive element and musical technicality many fans might have been hoping for.
> 
> ...



Is it less metal than Traced In Air then? I mean, I loved, LOVED that album, it was so light, but softer than that and I don't think I'll bother.


----------



## anomynous (Nov 13, 2011)

This is way softer than Traced in Air, traced in air is death metal compared to this


----------



## ArrowHead (Nov 13, 2011)

It's like 3 "wheels within wheels" songs, interspersed with world music. 

You can actually stream the entire album at that link. It's worthwhile, I'm still glad to pick it up. It's not another re-traced, but it's not another Traced in Air either. I actually thing Elves Beam Out is the most "metal" song on there, but most would disagree with me. There's an underlying driving pulse that sticks out. There's also the closest thing to the original vocoder vocals.


----------



## PTP (Nov 13, 2011)

It sounds more like Portal than Aeon Spoke to me.


----------



## DLG (Nov 13, 2011)

^just as bad imo


----------



## bandinaboy (Nov 13, 2011)

Sober, the album is good at best. However "on the other side" the album is controlling and mind altering good.


----------



## Ralyks (Nov 15, 2011)

bandinaboy said:


> Sober, the album is good at best. However "on the other side" the album is controlling and mind altering good.



Yeah, thats the best way the put it 
Really dig the EP, but I do miss the technical riffage. I just hope the next FULL LENGTH (hoping, 20 minutes is not enough) recalls a bit of vintage Cynic. Nothing wrong with new direction, just don't forget your roots man


----------



## ArrowHead (Nov 18, 2011)

Has anybody that preordered from Season of Mist received their CD yet? I got an email over a week ago that it would ship "soon" and that I'd get an email when it ships. I haven't heard from them since.


----------



## Mwoit (Nov 18, 2011)

Yup, I got mine on Tuesday. Good EP, although I feel like future releases will be in similar vein to this. Cool, but not why I love Cynic in the first place.

Nonetheless, I'll still be watching them!


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Nov 18, 2011)

I LOVED this ep. Its fucking great. Now that being said, the 3 real songs on it sound like traced in air to me but a little lighter. Not like aeon spoke at all to me. 
I hope they do pick up the agression when they put out a whole album, but these songs are great.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Nov 18, 2011)

I fucking love this EP. Granted I've enjoyed pretty much everything Cynic related 



bandinaboy said:


> However "on the other side" the album is controlling and mind altering good.



This is so true


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 18, 2011)

It's a brilliant EP. The production is solid, and while the heavy vocals are gone I didn't miss them so much because the vocal melodies in this are so good. The short instrumentals are cool too, especially the opening track. They really build up a great atmosphere and lead into the other tracks well.

However, I paid an album price for what is essentially three full tracks, so it felt somewhat lacking. I mean it was worth it because it's a great EP, but it would have been cool to have some more complete songs. They need to hurry up and release a full-length.


----------



## Doug N (Nov 18, 2011)

So, I'm new to Cynic - just bought the EP and it's interesting but not blowing me away. If I'm going to dig into their catalogue, what should I buy next?


----------



## anomynous (Nov 19, 2011)

Traced in Air and Focus........aka their only other two albums. Re-traced is just ambient version of TIA


----------



## Into Obsidian (Nov 19, 2011)

Doug N said:


> So, I'm new to Cynic - just bought the EP and it's interesting but not blowing me away. If I'm going to dig into their catalogue, what should I buy next?


FOCUS


----------



## adrock (Nov 20, 2011)

so i've never really listened to Cynic before (i know, i know), so take this opinion with a grain of salt. but, this new EP is fucking amazing. i'm really into it. time to go back, and see how it compares to their older material...


----------



## ArrowHead (Nov 20, 2011)

Mwoit said:


> Yup, I got mine on Tuesday.



I wonder what's holding up the US orders? Not only am I still waiting, but every US retailer I check is out of stock. Something is snafu'd.

This will be the last time I preorder, seems to completely defeat the purpose.


----------



## Into Obsidian (Nov 21, 2011)

ArrowHead said:


> I wonder what's holding up the US orders? Not only am I still waiting, but every US retailer I check is out of stock. Something is snafu'd.
> 
> This will be the last time I preorder, seems to completely defeat the purpose.


Ive personally always had bad luck with pre-orders


----------



## ArrowHead (Nov 22, 2011)

Just got a reply from the email I sent SOM last week about my pre-order. It seems like English isn't the first language there, so I might not be understanding it right, but what I got from it is that the US branch/distributor is waiting for their inventory to clear through customs. 

Bummer, but at least I've got the streaming copy to listen to for now.

A question for any one who received theirs yet that ordered the VINYL and the CD - did you notice any difference in the mix between the two copies? Is the vinyl worth listening to, or should I just hang it on the wall as I planned? If it's a good LP mix with lots of tasty dynamics, I might go get ye olde phonograph out of storage.


----------



## ArrowHead (Nov 22, 2011)

Into Obsidian said:


> Ive personally always had bad luck with pre-orders



This was my first time pre-ordering music. I've had bad luck with video game pre-orders, but figured things might be different here. I was wrong.

Whatever, it's not a biggie. I've got the stream to listen to. But I'm dying to dig into the digi-pak and see the artwork, as well as get a look at the blue vinyl I ordered.

Seems like the tour/release/distribution timing here was really off. Is there going to be another tour after the CD has been out for a bit? I'd like to see them once I know the material a lot better.


----------



## ArrowHead (Dec 3, 2011)

Okay, it's December. Still haven't received my pre-order. Got the email from the label saying it was stuck at customs. Meanwhile, the records store at my local mall HAS the album. I guess customs only hates people that already paid.

This will be my last venture with SOM, and likely my last Cynic purchase if they remain on the label.


----------



## Mwoit (Dec 3, 2011)

ArrowHead said:


> Okay, it's December. Still haven't received my pre-order. Got the email from the label saying it was stuck at customs. Meanwhile, the records store at my local mall HAS the album. I guess customs only hates people that already paid.
> 
> This will be my last venture with SOM, and likely my last Cynic purchase if they remain on the label.



Shame man, I've had good service with them (ordered DEP - Option Paralysis previously and it came in good time and nick) before!


----------



## Demeyes (Dec 5, 2011)

Cynic are just after starting a European tour. The stuff from the EP sounds great live! I was heading to the dublin show, the first night of the tour. The day before we got a call and my band got asked to play support since the french band pulled out! It was awesome to share the bill with bands like Chimp Spanner and Cynic!


----------



## elrrek (Dec 5, 2011)

ArrowHead said:


> Okay, it's December. Still haven't received my pre-order. Got the email from the label saying it was stuck at customs. Meanwhile, the records store at my local mall HAS the album. I guess customs only hates people that already paid.
> 
> This will be my last venture with SOM, and likely my last Cynic purchase if they remain on the label.



Seems like your issue is with Customs and not SOM there. You can't blame the label for a problem with Customs.


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 5, 2011)

Still waiting on my pre-order as well.


----------



## ArrowHead (Dec 5, 2011)

elrrek said:


> Seems like your issue is with Customs and not SOM there. You can't blame the label for a problem with Customs.



The label blamed customs. I don't.


----------



## ArrowHead (Dec 5, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> Still waiting on my pre-order as well.




Frustrating beyond frustrating.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 5, 2011)

Sorry blaming the label and the band for something completely beyond their control is ridiculous  Having dealt with international shipping a good bit it is a complete crapshoot how long it takes, and sometimes (like in this case) things can be tied up for no apparent reason known to anybody outside the US government. I've had stuff literally take 2 days to get to the US from Japan then sit in customs for weeks for no reason at all. I've had other stuff even from the same seller clear in a day.


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 5, 2011)

ArrowHead said:


> The label blamed customs. I don't.



According to my order tracking, my CD left France (I believe they shipped from Season of Mist HQ in Marseille) on November 8. I work in the import/export business and deal with US and foreign customs quite often. Their story is likely true. Honestly, if it's coming from France, there is a good chance that there was a strike by the airline workers or stevedores. Those wacky French strike at least once a month.


----------



## ArrowHead (Dec 5, 2011)

technomancer said:


> Sorry blaming the label and the band for something completely beyond their control is ridiculous




I didn't blame the band.

I DO blame the label. *How they've handled it*, the amount of time taken, and the fact that retail orders were fulfilled while pre-orders were not? Sorry. Not sure how that's ridiculous, to be disappointed by this.

I buy a LOT of music on overseas labels. This is the first time I've seen a release date missed by almost an entire MONTH. And not once but twice the label emailed to say it should be here any moment, only for several weeks to pass afterward with no delivery?

Not sure why I'm ridiculous to be peeved at waiting a month extra for a pre-order. I guess you all have a different expectation of what a pre-order is for.


----------



## elrrek (Dec 5, 2011)

Okay, so if we assume that the label are not lying to you then how can you blame them?

As technomancer says, international shipping is a total crap shoot and it is considerably more likely that the item is sitting in customs than it is that the label did not send it out on time. Why would they do that?

Às for the retail orders, because they were done in bulk volume and large numbers of CDs went from one business address to another business address, most likely with lots of forms attached and various stamps saying things like "duty paid", they sailed thourhg customs and nobody did more than glance at them. Your order is one single package that is coming from outside of the US into the US and someone at customs has went, "oh, I need to check that we got tax on this".

It is not ridiculous to be disappointed that you don't have your CD. It is unfair to blame the label though.


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 5, 2011)

^

Like I said, I work in the international shipping industry. These sorts of delays happen all the time. Customs will pull just about anything for examination, it depends which commodities they want to check that week.

That said, I am surprised that _I _had to contact Season of Mist, as opposed to them alerting me to the situation (a basic level of customer service I would expect from a reasonably large EMI subsidiary). Their overseas office told me that their US office handled the tracking, and that was it (couldn't even forward my email). So then I had to ask their US office, after about a week I got the reply about the customs issue.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 5, 2011)

Yeah now that is more poor customer service than just being pissed off because it got held up in customs


----------



## anomynous (Dec 5, 2011)

The thing I don't get is.....it says shipping is free on it (at least the vinyl) because it's being shipped from within the US. Are they shipping all of them to their US office then shipping them out from there?


----------



## ArrowHead (Dec 5, 2011)

technomancer said:


> Yeah now that is more poor customer service than just being pissed off because it got held up in customs



That's what I'm saying. I even bolded "how they've handled it". 

They didn't contact ANYONE until I contacted them. Then they emailed everyone that preordered. If you look at the above post, they shipped the product to their US offices 3 days before the release. Customs IS a crapshoot, they should have planned more time. 

And I've contacted them a second time two weeks after the first one, and received no reply. I didn't even think to contact the US office like Gunshow did, so I've got absolutely no information.

People can say I'm just bitching. But if I put out an album, and my label couldn't get it into fans' hands in time for our US tour, that label wouldn't be working with me anymore. That's a big failure. ESPECIALLY when there's stock sitting in a record shop's bin while a paying fan is waiting for a copy. That's a big snafu. 

This isn't about being held up in customs. It's about being told twice "it's held up. Sorry. You'll have it any minute." and having to chase THEM for any further info. They didn't plan ahead, and they've done nothing to react.


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 6, 2011)

Well, after ramping up the bitching, I got my CD today.


----------



## carrottopso (Dec 6, 2011)

got mine today. great vinyl. it's taking forever because they sent it media mail.


----------



## anomynous (Jan 10, 2012)

CAN&#8217;T WAIT FOR MORE CYNIC? WELL HERE COMES PORTAL! | MetalSucks


----------



## New Age Moron (Jan 10, 2012)

Portal is good stuff!

Furthermore, New Cynic album in Summer 2012!!!!

Cynical Talk &bull; View topic - Masvidal: "new Cynic album summer 2012" !!


----------



## MikeyLHolm (Jan 13, 2012)

Good shit = news about new album! Just ordered two T-Shirts from their store week ago. New EP rocks plenty aswell even with the more mellow style. Been listening Focus since 90s but somehow the change of style don't bum me at all, which is weird since i basicly coined the phrase "I like the old shit, but the new sucks"


----------



## Goatchrist (Jan 13, 2012)

Can't wait! Definitely gonna get both of these CDs!


----------



## ExousRulez (Jan 13, 2012)

I don't really like the direction their going in honestly. I still listen to them but I wish they were doing less of the clean vocals, even though they really make cynic what they are IMO he sounds gay.


----------



## Goatchrist (Jan 13, 2012)

ExousRulez said:


> I don't really like the direction their going in honestly. I still listen to them but I wish they were doing less of the clean vocals, even though they really make cynic what they are IMO he sounds gay.



Well I would too appreciate it if they would go more in a traced in ait or focus direction. But if they do not I still highly enjoy their music. I would love if they would bring be ze Growl.


----------



## codync (Jan 13, 2012)

ExousRulez said:


> I don't really like the direction their going in honestly. I still listen to them but I wish they were doing less of the clean vocals, even though they really make cynic what they are IMO he sounds gay.



Well, that would make sense- Both Paul and Sean are homosexual.

I prefer the Focus and TiA sound, but whatever this band puts out, I'll listen to.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 13, 2012)

codync said:


> Well, that would make sense- Both Paul and Sean are homosexual.





I haven't heard this about either of the Sean's. The rumor about Paul being gay was/is completely unsubstantiated. Paul has a wife and kids (yes, I am aware that numerous men with families participate in homosexual activity).


----------



## ArrowHead (Jan 13, 2012)

codync said:


> Well, that would make sense- Both Paul and Sean are homosexual.
> 
> .




I'm pretty sure where you put your penis doesn't effect vocal delivery. By "sounds gay" I think he was trying to reference Pauls flat and dry vocal delivery, which becomes VERY apparent on new tracks where he's dropped the harmonized vocals. He doesn't use vibrato, and most of his vocals are very soft and throaty.

It's not "gay", it's just not loud, passionate, and aggressive, which most metalheads expect these days.


----------



## ArrowHead (Jan 13, 2012)

gunshow86de said:


> Paul has a wife and kids .




Where'd you hear that? Jason Gobel has a wife and kids, it's why he won't rejoin Cynic. From every interview I've read Paul and Sean are both single.


----------



## DLG (Jan 13, 2012)

this stems from Sean's shirtless picture appearing on some gay dudes homepage back in the day. 

From what I remember, it was some gay dude with a personal website, one of those shitty geocities type deals, listing all of the studs he talks to online and there was a picture of reinart on it with a little description. 


paul was asked in an interview once and didn't really answer. 

Rumors frequently pop up on message boards on the internet speculating about Sean Reinert and you (Paul) being gay. While this in itself is nothing noteworthy since every human being is free to be whichever he or she chooses to be. However, in the rock/metal world it still seems to be a stigma where people sometimes are surprised to hear that musician X publicly admits being gay while for insiders it was never a secret to begin with. Most recently, Gorgoroth&#8217;s frontman Gaahl admitted being gay in the German Rockhard magazine.
Now I know some people expect me to ask you about your sexual orientation but I leave that to you whether you want to answer that. Regardless of that issue though, it would be interesting to hear your point of view on this strange stigma that the metal music genre seems to have.

-Metal began as an overtly masculine, macho, armored male genre. Funny enough an artist like Rob Halford learned how to turn that around and use that (biker) masculinity in a deceptively homoerotic fashion. Now it&#8217;s blaringly obvious, but it went right over the metal scene&#8217;s heads back then. As the lines get further blurred and the genre expands with a more open-minded approach, we find the barriers that keep&#8217;s metal in the dark ages dissolving one day at a time. I only see fear when people are judging others. It&#8217;s all projection and inner confusion that leads to such ignorance.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 13, 2012)

ArrowHead said:


> Where'd you hear that? Jason Gobel has a wife and kids, it's why he won't rejoin Cynic. From every interview I've read Paul and Sean are both single.



Whoops, some überfast skimming. The article was Paul talking about Jason being at home with his wife and kids. I guess reading _is_ fundamental.


----------



## Goatchrist (Jan 13, 2012)

Well the rumor always existed... I think in some interviews even Chuck Shuldiner sounds very gay.. so the FATHERS OF DEATH METAL HAD PROBABLY HUGE GAY ORGIES IN THEIR TOURBUS... funny thought..

I actually don't care... well hmmm.. he is pretty hot.. let's say, I don't mind... ^^

If you like rumors and stupid conspiracies: Paul Masvidal.... gay? @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com Forum Archive

But actually it's non of our business.


----------



## ExousRulez (Jan 13, 2012)

ArrowHead said:


> I'm pretty sure where you put your penis doesn't effect vocal delivery. By "sounds gay" I think he was trying to reference Pauls flat and dry vocal delivery, which becomes VERY apparent on new tracks where he's dropped the harmonized vocals. He doesn't use vibrato, and most of his vocals are very soft and throaty.
> 
> It's not "gay", it's just not loud, passionate, and aggressive, which most metalheads expect these days.


I like his vocals on focus but not on the current albums as much. IMO the robot shit is what made them cynic and he sounds better with it. The growls on focus weren't that great though and I don't see why they don't get a real singer comparable to bands like suffocation or even the band they were in before (death)


----------



## ArrowHead (Jan 13, 2012)

ExousRulez said:


> I like his vocals on focus but not on the current albums as much. IMO the robot shit is what made them cynic and he sounds better with it. The growls on focus weren't that great though and I don't see why they don't get a real singer comparable to bands like suffocation or even the band they were in before (death)



I never liked the growls, I always thought they were very weak and sounded like the noises I made at 5 years old when trying to make a voice for my he-man action figures.

But the robot vocals - I admit, I LOVE them. I also like the new EP in parts where the female singer and Paul sing the harmonies. I don't know exactly what that interval is, but it's become kind of a signature sound. I love the way it cuts through and sounds unlike any other band. Kind of like how when you hear an Iron Maiden harmonized riff, you immediately know it's Maiden.

Without the harmonies (and the aggressive elements) it just sounds jarringly different. Not better. Not worse. Just a different band making different music for different reasons.

It's the megadeth vs. metallica thing: Some metal musicians start angry and STAY angry and release the same kind of music all their careers. Others (like Metallica) grow, mature, and find it hard to re-visit their angry-at-the-world days as their career progresses, no matter how much fans demand it.


----------



## DLG (Jan 13, 2012)

Goatchrist said:


> Well the rumor always existed... I think in some interviews even Chuck Shuldiner sounds very gay.. so the FATHERS OF DEATH METAL HAD PROBABLY HUGE GAY ORGIES IN THEIR TOURBUS... funny thought..
> 
> I actually don't care... well hmmm.. he is pretty hot.. let's say, I don't mind... ^^
> 
> ...






> ...Also, at the idea of Chuck and Paul...Wow. That'd be like, Brokeback Crystal Mountain.



I loled


----------



## Goatchrist (Jan 13, 2012)

> ...Also, at the idea of Chuck and Paul...Wow. That'd be like, Brokeback Crystal Mountain.


HAHAHA! That is amazing! I can barely hold myself!


----------



## TMM (Jan 13, 2012)

ArrowHead said:


> I never liked the growls, I always thought they were very weak and sounded like the noises I made at 5 years old when trying to make a voice for my he-man action figures.



+1 I wouldn't mind having good DM growls in their music, but the shit that's in there is pretty anemic.


----------



## brutalwizard (Jan 13, 2012)

2 things to note cause this is basically "the megathread" now


new album in 2012

they say the ep that was put together in 6 weeks, is the perfect stepping stone to transition there sound from traced in air to the new album.

also them talking about doing acid and dancing for eachother was interesting


----------



## Omarfan (Jan 13, 2012)

I like the new stuff a lot, but I do miss the vocals on Focus. That's probably the most disappointing thing about new Cynic. The music is spot-on but it's missing that piece of the puzzle that makes it all warm and Cynicy.


----------



## Goatchrist (Jan 14, 2012)

I will buy anything these guys do, but growls like on Traced in Air and Focus would be even more awesome on the next album. I hope day ask Alex Phelbs, their touring guitarist to do some vocals. They didn't even have a growler for carbon based Anatomy..


----------



## Kyo (Jan 23, 2012)

Last month I conducted a lengthy interview with Cynic's Paul Masvidal, check it out! 
Interview with Paul Masvidal of Cynic : Prog Sphere


----------



## Goatchrist (Jan 23, 2012)

Kyo said:


> Last month I conducted a lengthy interview with Cynic's Paul Masvidal, check it out!
> Interview with Paul Masvidal of Cynic : Prog Sphere



Already read it, great interview! Thank you!


----------



## Goatchrist (Feb 21, 2012)

About the new album:



> "Right now we're deep in [writing] the album," Masvidal said. "It'll probably come out towards the end of the year. I think that's the goal, to deliver it by the summer. So that's it right now; just make a killer album. I feel really great about it already; I think that we're in good shape." Regarding the musical direction of the new material, Paul said, "It's almost like, I don't know how to explain it, but if I had to put it in a box it's more sci-fi, futuristic and alien but at the same time very song-driven. It's kind of like, to me, coming into CYNIC's body more. It feels very modern and at the same time it just feels really cool. I'm big in the space. It's definitely new. It's not like anything we've done before. It's a new color, a new space. I think people will really take note of even the guitar stuff. I'm really shifting gears, I'm trying things in a different way and the way stuff is played. It's a new space for CYNIC, for sure. It definitely sounds like us, except completely new."



Changing gear? I hope you still use Steinberger, Pauk!  

I'm sooo excited, still a little hope for some growls. 

Some moderator should make this thread the hyper thread!


----------



## Sikthness (Feb 21, 2012)

well shit is it summer or end of the year? Thats a big difference in how long I have to wait for more Cynic. I really liked Carbon Based Anatomy. I miss some of their older sound for sure, and would like to see a nice mixture of old and CBA and of course some new direction.


----------



## Goatchrist (Feb 21, 2012)

Sikthness said:


> well shit is it summer or end of the year? Thats a big difference in how long I have to wait for more Cynic. I really liked Carbon Based Anatomy. I miss some of their older sound for sure, and would like to see a nice mixture of old and CBA and of course some new direction.



I do agree, CBA is an amazing EP and it has a big influence on me! 

I thought they were talking about releasing it in summer in an older interview, I can't grant you anything though.


----------

